# Tackle Rental



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

I am planning a trip to fish the Penscacola Beach Fishng Pier in mid-May and I am curious if you can rent tackle there or around the Pensacola area. Will be fishing for kings, ling, and such. The only important thing is if the tackle is decent. Doesn't have to be the absolute best, but should be practical for this style of fishing.

Thanks!


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

They do rent at the pier. I would be very hesitant to rent due to the species you want to catch. Not sure of lb test they have on the rentals.


----------

